# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Cultivo del laurel comestible

## Alper

Amigos: 
Requiero información sobre el cultivo del *Laurel-*Laurus Nobilis-, ó comunmente llamado *Laurel comestible.* Si alguién del foro ha realizado este cultivo desde su siembra hasta cosecha, la información proporcionada será de gran utilidad.
Tengo información de algunos manuales, pero lo más importante es la experiencia personal sobre dicho cultivo. 
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Artículo: Empieza el fomento del cultivo de hongo comestible en Cajamarca El Cultivo del Palto Cultivo de ajo NECESITO ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL (Laurus nobilis)

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a este portal de información http://pecuario.net/ donde pueden encontrar información relevante del sector agrícola y ganadero. Espero q les sea de ayuda

----------

